# Tubeless Reifen montieren. Hilfe in Nürnberg (auf die schnelle)?



## Squealer (6. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen LRS von Newmen mit 2x Maxxis Dissector. Beides natürlich tubeless fähig. Dichtmilch für 1 Reifen habe ich auch hier. 
Allerdings fehlt mir alles weitere wie etwa ein Kompressor oder geeignete Pumpe (mir fehlt selbst der Adapter für die Tankstellenpumpe!) und Dichtmilch für den zweiten Reifen. Die Ventile sind schon drin und das Felgenband auch.

Gibts hier jemanden in der Umgebung der mir da (auf die schnelle) helfen könnte?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2021)

Ordentliche Standpumpe reicht doch.
Reifen trocken drauf machen - aufpumpen.
Ggf. den Reifen in die Felgenhörner drücken, damit er dicht wird.
Aufpumpen, bis er geräuschvoll einschnappt.
Reifen an einer Stelle wieder von der Felge schieben.
(Ja, da muss man eine Seite komplett vom Horn drücken, sonst geht das nicht.)
Milch reingiessen. (Nicht übers Ventil, das geht selten gut).
Reifen wieder in die Felge heben.
Aufpumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muelsan (6. März 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ordentliche Standpumpe reicht doch.


eben nicht bei allen Reifen. Meine Maxxis Minion DHR2 habe ich nicht in die Felge gekriegt mit meiner Pumpe. Die Conti Baron schon


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2021)

muelsan schrieb:


> eben nicht bei allen Reifen. Meine Maxxis Minion DHR2 habe ich nicht in die Felge gekriegt mit meiner Pumpe. Die Conti Baron schon


Da musst halt ein wenig den Reifen in die Felgenhörner reinwalken. Geht schon.
Evtl. den Reifen einmal mit Schlauch aufpumpen und dann nur einen Seite aufmachen, Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, etc.

Kreativität ist gefragt. Stellt euch doch ned so an.


----------



## muelsan (6. März 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Milch reingiessen. (Nicht übers Ventil, das geht selten gut).


warum soll das nicht gut gehn? Habs immer so gemacht und noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## microbat (6. März 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## Squealer (7. März 2021)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme xD

Also es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir die unzähligen Anleitungen nicht alle schon angeschaut oder durchgelesen hätte. Ich glaube einige Menschen schreiben hier einfach drauf los, ohne sich den Beitrag genau durchzulesen. Das ist hier im Forum anscheinend oft der Fall. Wie dem auch sei...

Ich hab KEINE Standpumpe sondern nur ne kleine Handpumpe. Ich hab nichteinmal genügend Dichtmilch. Ich hatte bis gestern auch keinen Adapter für die Tankstellenpumpe. Deshalb wollte ich ja Hilfe, da es eben ohne diese Utensilien nicht so einfach möglich ist - faktisch unmöglich, denn tubeless ohne Dichtmilch ist ein wenig blöd, oder? 
Die Werkstatt in der ich gestern 2 Schläuche notgedrungen gekauft habe, wollte nichtmal Dichtmilch rausrücken, weil sie es für ihre anstehenden Aufträge selbst benötigen. Geil oder? 

Ich habe jetzt mit dem Vertrieb meines Bikes Kontakt aufgenommen, weil da noch mehr Sachen nicht passen und die sollen sich jetzt ein Lösung überlegen.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Anteilnahme xD
> 
> Also es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir die unzähligen Anleitungen nicht alle schon angeschaut oder durchgelesen hätte. Ich glaube einige Menschen schreiben hier einfach drauf los, ohne sich den Beitrag genau durchzulesen. Das ist hier im Forum anscheinend oft der Fall. Wie dem auch sei...
> 
> ...


Ich fasse mal Dein ursprümgliches posting zusammen:

a) Ich habe keine Ahnung.
b) Ich habe nicht das notwendige Werkzeug.
c) Ich habe nicht das notwendige Material (Dichtmilch).
d) Ich möchte aber gerne, obwohl ich es nicht kann.
e) Wer hilft mir (also macht das für mich und bringt auch gleich die fehlende Dichtmilch mit)?

Was also erwartest Du überhaupt?

Und dann, nachdem Du die adäquaten Antworten auf Deinen Beitrag bekommen hast, maulst Du die anderen hier an: _"Ich glaube einige Menschen schreiben hier einfach drauf los, ohne sich den Beitrag genau durchzulesen."_ Das ist ein starkes Stück.


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2021)

Mhh...du beschwerst dich, dass dein Beitrag nicht genau gelesen wurde und selber liest du die Antworten auch nicht genau?

Milch ist für tubeless nicht zwingend notwendig. Die aktuellen Felgen/Reifen bleiben häufig auch so schon dicht. Und wenn du etwas Milch für ein Reifen hast, hätte man ja diese zumindest mal kurzzeitig aufteilen können und dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal etwas nach kippen können.
Allerdings wird es mit einer reinen Handpumpe wohl durchaus etwas schwierig, einen Reifen tubeless aufzupumpen...da kommt es evtl. noch auf das Modell der Pumpe drauf an, wie viel Hub sie bringt, aber generell bin ich da etwas skeptisch. Hatte die Werkstatt auch keine Standpumpe zu verkaufen? Die würde man wohl auch im Baumarkt notfalls kaufen können.


----------



## Squealer (7. März 2021)

Eine Einkaufsliste kann ich mir auch selbst zusammenstellen, danke! 

Ich wollte aber die Reifen schnell draufziehen (da ich bereits sehr lange auf das Bike gewartet habe und davon ausging, dass die die Reifen fertig montieren) ohne erst weiteres Geld für eine Stand- bzw. geeignete Pumpe auszugeben und dadurch auch noch mehr Zeit zu "verschenken" und mir dann über zukünftige Reifenangelegenheiten  und deren Umsetzung in Ruhe Gedanken machen.

Und natürlich wollte ich NICHT, dass es jemand FÜR mich macht, sondern mir dabei hilft. Und ja, natürlich wäre es schön wenn jemand Dichtmilch übrig hätte und ich ihm die hätte abkaufen können. Das ergibt sich ja daraus, dass ich schrieb ich hätte nicht genug davon?!? 🤔

Und ja doch, ich habe so viel Ahnung zu wissen, dass ich es mit meinem Equipment nicht hinbekomme, weshalb ich um Hilfe bat. Das posten einer Anleitung und ein anschließendes "stellt euch nicht so an" hilft nicht. Mir zumindest nicht.

Wie gesagt, im Großen und Ganzen ist das Thema sowieso erledigt. Wir können jetzt weiter Leichen fläddern oder jeder geht seiner Wege.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> ... können jetzt weiter Leichen fläddern oder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2021)

Habt ihr es jetzt eigentlich hingekriegt? Ich seh das bloederweise jetzt erst und muss genauso bloederweise in gut einer Stunde weg 😢
Ich bin in Erlangen-Nordost, da waere man mit dem Auto in 1/2 std da.
Hab Standpumpe und so eine Luftbombe. Wie heisst'n das. Wo man 11 bar reinpumpt und dann den Reifen von da aus aufpumpt. So dass es halt direkt ploppt (hoffentlich).


----------



## muelsan (7. März 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wie heisst'n das. Wo man 11 bar reinpumpt und dann den Reifen von da aus aufpumpt.


Tire Booster. So nennt es zumindest Schwalbe.


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2021)

muelsan schrieb:


> Tire Booster. So nennt es zumindest Schwalbe.


Ja Danke. Ich glaube es ist von Schwalbe und genau das steht fett drauf.

Edit - Ein Blick in die Buchhaltung (bin halt im Buero und nicht in der Werkstatt):


----------



## Squealer (7. März 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Habt ihr es jetzt eigentlich hingekriegt?



Ich habe jetzt erstmal mit 2 Schläuchen das Bike fahrbar gemacht. Ich muss noch einiges mit dem Hersteller besprechen (die hätten z.B. die Reifen schon komplett montieren sollen), da werde ich das mit den tubeless nochmal anbringen.

Wie gesagt, was ich zur Montage alles brauche weiß ich. Allerdings habe ich davon NOCH nichts. Und als das Bike ankam wollte ich es einfach nur fahren (und war überrascht und frustriert, dass die Reifen eben noch nicht montiert waren) und daher die ursprüngliche Frage, ob mir jemand "auf die Schnelle" helfen könnte. In Zukunft mache ich das natürlich selbst und mit eigenem Werkzeug.

Aber jetzt nochmal: Der Thread kann geschlossen werden, denn es ist zum einen keine Hilfe mehr notwendig ist, das Thema Tubelessmontage insg. zu Genüge thematisiert wurde und eine gewisse Person den Thread bereits zum trollen hernimmt.

Vielen Dank an die, die mir helfen wollten. Guten Start in die Saison 2021! 🙏


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2021)

Naechstes Wochenende bin ich wieder daheim, kannst ja dann kommen 😄 
 Was ich gehoert habe, ist, dass sich die Werkstatt gerne die tubeless Montage spart und das den Kunden selber machen laesst.
Kann dazu aber selber nix sagen, ich kaufe alles in Teilen und montiere selbst


----------

